# Hincapie sportswear reviews



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't seem to find too many Hincapie sportswear reviews at all. Looking at one of their vests for this year and wondering if anyone has any experience with them? I've searched for reviews on vests but can't find any.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Four years ago, I bought a short sleeve Hincapie wool base layer t-shirt. It's perhaps my favorite piece of kit.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have two bibs that are my fave. No shops around here carry it though.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

My club switched to Hincapie this last time around - after two Canari and Sfato. The Hincapie is everyone's favorite. Even comparing them to other kits we have (not the other two club/team kits), the Hincapie comes out on top.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have worn just about everything Hincapie has made in the last 5 years. Unfortunately I've never worn vests in my life, I guess the way my body works makes them useless.

So unfortunately I cannot offer any insight on the vest, but in terms of overall quality I would rank Hincapie in the mid to low region, even their highest quality stuff is barely mid tier vs. others. If you buy from ebay it's worth it I guess but their stuff is mediocre for the price overall.

edit: a bit of good info I left out is that our shop dropped Hincapie this year. We won't carry them anymore. We consider them overpriced and under valued. In their place we carry Bellwether now. They're worth looking into.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Hincapie is great! Their Emergence bibs - with their top shelf Elastic Interface Technology brand chamois, lack of traditional tight thigh bands, and their use of different density fabrics depending on panels - are my favorite bibs hands down. In fact, I bought two of this model alone. 

I'm six feet, 215 pounds, 17/35 shirt, 46R jacket, big thighs and the XL fits right (getting slightly loose around this weight). Their XL jersey fits just fine as well. 

Since then I've picked up some other pieces at sale prices. Hincapie's Power GT bib (same top shelf E.I.T. pad) has a neat reflective material sewn into the thigh band (think reflective stuff on sneakers). These are my go to shorts for shorter evening rides. I also picked up their Metric bib shorts. The pad in these isn't as nice as the Emergence or Power GT's. Still a great bib, coldblack treatment, no tight bands... Here's a good review: Summer Cycling Kit Reviews ? Hincapie Emergence Jersey & Metric Bibshorts

Review: Hincapie Emergence bib short. | Twisted Spoke

I also have a Hincapie long sleeve power jersey (more like a thermal jacket). It's... just ok. Perhaps I'm expecting a bespoke type fit based on how well their bibs have worked for my body shape. I don't own any vests. Their e-vent jacket however - which I understand is a packable type shell - won some best product awards in the year it was introduced. 

There's a guy on RBR who lives a few miles from their South Carolina Outlet store... he's worn literally every single item. Hit the search window.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

I have three Hincapie short sleeve jerseys and one pair of bib shorts. The bib shorts are very good but the jerseys are just okay. I only bought them because they were on sale at a significant discount. I am 6' 2" tall and expected jerseys that were long enough since they were coming from the company owned by Big George. Dope, they are definitely on the short side. 

My wife has two Hincapie jerseys bought at the same time and on sale. She doesn't care for either and will never consider another. Her complaint is mostly regarding the fit. She says Hincapie doesn't know how to fit women.

The material on all our Hincapie clothing is good and the quality of workmanship is excellent. Fit on the jerseys is just not right for us. Your experience may vary.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Scar said:


> Dope, they are definitely on the short side.


Our experience is pretty much the same then. Bomb bottoms, and somewhat weird fitting jerseys. Did you return the jersey? I just recently bough a Hincapie jersey that was a store return (reason code: too short).


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I had one team kit that was hincapie. It was fine.... 

For an all around wind vest, you want wind proof front, mesh/well vented back, good durable zipper, and pockets.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^+1 on the vest requirements. Zipper is important as you'll be using it to regulate temp and may be taking the the vest on and off while riding. I have a Castelli vest with a terrible little zipper and a Specialized vest with a great one. Awhile back I was in Nashville on business and wandered into shop that carried Hincapie. I tried on and really liked a lightweight jacket that I would have bought had I not just bought a Gore jacket. It fit me very well, had a fully air permeable back and a very good zipper. 

I gotta say that there's no one brand the "works" for me. Different items and models may or may not work and they change from year to year too.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I have experience with Hincapie jersey's, gloves, base layer and jacket. Overall I would say their stuff has the features you would want but not the best fabrics for the price. For a good clothing line in the mid price point Louis Garneau has it for fabrics, fit and design features


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Ended up getting a Hincapie vest. Found it on sale and said what the heck. I have a Castelli Fawesome vest and the first thing I noticed was fit difference. I'm 70 inches tall and 151 pounds and I wear a large in Castelli but got a medium in Hincapie. Definitely a different cut. Hincapie's fabric seems pretty good actually, but my only issue is the zipper is the little challenging. Wore it in the rain today and was very comfortable. It will stay in the rotation for sure. Very good wind protection, water protection and didn't even realize it was on. Much better wet weather vest than the Castelli but I guess they were designed for different things.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

forgot to add that the Hincapie has a double zipper, one up and one down. Nice for venting to your liking.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Got to Power GT bibs and while they feel great, the shoulder straps are just awful. The literally fall off my shoulders unless I am on the bike. They are very loose. I wouldn't buy anymore because of that.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I own at least dozen Hincapie products, most of them jerseys. I like them all very much. The fabrics, fit, quality of build and style all work very well for me. They are no more expensive than most other good quality clothing and a far better value than some super expensive boutique name brands.. I find them on ebay for great pricing. I recommend them highly.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

kps88 said:


> Got to Power GT bibs and while they feel great, the shoulder straps are just awful. The literally fall off my shoulders unless I am on the bike. They are very loose. I wouldn't buy anymore because of that.


EXACTLY. Hincapie generally puts out good stuff. The straps on these bibs make them nearly unwearable. Something about how they are made makes them want to pull off the shoulders. I would say its not that they are loose, just poor design.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, better way to describe it....poor design. I also have another pair (I forget which model. their msrp is about $139) and the shoulders are perfect. Maybe I should call the company? 



Blue CheeseHead said:


> EXACTLY. Hincapie generally puts out good stuff. The straps on these bibs make them nearly unwearable. Something about how they are made makes them want to pull off the shoulders. I would say its not that they are loose, just poor design.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a Team Fizik kit that uses the Hincapie Velocity standard bib and jersey. I'd rate them both a solid 7.5. Not the best bib or jersey that I own, but not the worst, either... worth what i paid for them. Like the material of the bib and the cut of the legs a lot, but the chamois leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you ever looked into VOLER. American made in SOCAL. Great product with great prices.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

kps88 said:


> Yes, better way to describe it....poor design. I also have another pair (I forget which model. their msrp is about $139) and the shoulders are perfect. Maybe I should call the company?


I can also report that this is true. Hincapie bibs are great, but the Power GT models have an issue with the straps. Bottoms fit great, perform fantastic on the bike, the straps are just way too loose and seemingly want to fall off after just seconds. I DO NOT have this problem with my favorite bibs, the Hincapie Emergence model, or another pair of bibs whose name i forgot but have the reflective leg trim (super bright at night!).

Hincapie's chamois are made by Elastic Interface Technologies (EIT).

Last fall I got some long sleeves and jackets straight from their factorys defective bin (broken zipper pulls, five min fix). I have good things to report about their Power jackets and Eclipse long sleeve jerseies. Great fabrics, well thought out features and an american fit.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> Have you ever looked into VOLER. American made in SOCAL. Great product with great prices.


I have some of their stuff. It's good. some of the chamios where odd, but did work ok.

Their Black label items right now are up there, as in really good. 

They also give you discounts and Voler bucks to use on future purchases. 

PrimalWear EVO Corsa bibs are still my fav, but cost more.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I like their jerseys, but their bibs are just ok. the materials are good, but the chamios seem thin and cheap. Their older stuff was better. I have a Metric bib I like a lot


----------

